# Survey of Armoured Vehicles by Armada



## Kirkhill (29 Oct 2005)

'There is no "tactical armour solution that we can put [a soldier] inside of some cocoon that's going to protect him from everything.   Clearly we cannot", said Brigadier General Jeffrey Sorenson, the Deputy for Acquisition Systems Management in the Office of the Secretary of the Army, on 13 December 2004.' Unthought of Roles - Ian Kemp, Armada, Feb, 2005.

http://www.armada.ch/05-2/complete_05-2.pdf

This is a really thorough review of current vehicles and future trends - VBL, Stryker and CV90 to SEP and FRES.

Some interesting comments re vehicles like FRES-MCS (the 120mm light tank) and NLOS-C   -   2 man crews (maybe 2 passengers in the FRES-MCS).

All other vehicles are considered to have 2 man crews, including Recce and Surv vehicles with a variable number of passengers.   R&S   has 4.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (29 Oct 2005)

Nice find.  

While there's no real new information, it does provide a very nice summary of the capabilities of the various wheeled and tracked vehicle choices out there.


----------

